# The Railway Man book coming to film starring Colin Firth



## jollyjacktar (10 Oct 2012)

The remarkable story of a man, Eric Lomax, who survived captivity in Burma by the Imperial Japanese Army will soon be released as a feature film starring Colin Firth and Nichole Kidman.  This will be one to see.  Full story and many photos at link.



> 'Some time the hating has to stop': A tortured war hero, his Japanese tormentor, and the redeeming power of forgiveness
> By Robert Hardman
> PUBLISHED: 23:40 GMT, 9 October 2012 | UPDATED: 10:46 GMT, 10 October 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (10 Oct 2012)

The book is a classic read.
I hope the film does it justice.
Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Oct 2012)

Casting Nichole Kidman as a Japanese Army torturer seems a bit of a stretch...... 


 ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Casting Nichole Kidman as a Japanese Army torturer seems a bit of a stretch......
> 
> 
> ;D


I dunno, I'd let her whip me...   ;D   

My ex-wife now, there's a cruel hearted bitch who tortured me for years.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Oct 2012)

Related to this and of more importance, Eric Lomax has passed away, RIP  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-19878770

http://www.berwickshirenews.co.uk/community/obituary-eric-lomax-death-railway-survivor-who-put-aside-decades-of-suffering-to-forgive-his-torturer-1-2565775


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Related to this and of more importance, Eric Lomax has passed away, RIP
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-19878770
> 
> http://www.berwickshirenews.co.uk/community/obituary-eric-lomax-death-railway-survivor-who-put-aside-decades-of-suffering-to-forgive-his-torturer-1-2565775


Yes, that's true.  It was mentioned in the Daily Mail story.  He was if nothing else a remarkable man.  I don't know if I could have risen above my experiences to forgive and befriend my tormentor.

I heard more of the same sentiments from Nelson Mandella on forgiveness and moving forward.  They're both better men than I.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Oct 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> They're both better men than I.



me too


----------



## dapaterson (10 Oct 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yes, that's true.  It was mentioned in the Daily Mail story.  He was if nothing else a remarkable man.  I don't know if I could have risen above my experiences to forgive and befriend my tormentor.
> 
> I heard more of the same sentiments from Nelson Mandella on forgiveness and moving forward.  They're both better men than I.



For 5 geek points, who said:

It takes a rare kind of wisdom to accept change and redemption in another.  Many would refuse, seeing only what was, not what is.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Oct 2012)

Friend of mine ended up a civilian internee in a Japanese camp in Manila, to this day he can't stand being in a room with a Japanese person. Not hate as much as discomfort.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> For 5 geek points, who said:
> 
> It takes a rare kind of wisdom to accept change and redemption in another.  Many would refuse, seeing only what was, not what is.



G'KAR - Babylon 5


----------

